# Reload wenn neuer DB Eintrag



## artisya (30. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich hole mir die Daten vom Server via PHP und die werden auf einer Seite angezeigt. Da sich die DB <garnicht bis sehr oft aktualisiert> würde ich gerne was mit Ajax basteln.

Was solls können:
Das Content soll sich eben nur dann aktualisieren wenns nen neuen DB Eintrag gibt.

Ich würd mich über Tips/Infos freuen. (Ihr müsst wissen ich kann nur ganz wenig JS)

Ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlich 

Beispiel: http://spy.macrumors.com/


----------

